# Separar Audio 7.1 a 7.2 (Separar el canal de woofer en dos)



## tauro digital (May 10, 2007)

que tal amigos saludos desde mexico, alguien puede orientarme en la conexión de 2 subwoofer mi equipo es un onkio hts790, trae salida para un solo subwoofer, quiero conectar un segundo (un yamaha yst-sw315), me dicen que si es posible pero no se como no deseo arriesgar mi reciver ni mi sub asi es que me encuentro buscando ayuda ojala alguien pudiera indicarme como se lo agradeceria muchisiiiiiimo


----------



## gaston sj (May 13, 2007)

hola tauro primero te deves fijar si es el subwoofer que tienes para conectar es autoamplificado o sea que trae su amplificador dentro y solamente deves ir ala tienda de electronica y desirle que te de una ficha que te de dos rca o sea que enchufe 1 que detras de ella tenga para 2 salidas o sea lo vas a poder conectar .. ý tu equipo seria 7.2 jeje bueno saludos


----------



## tauro digital (May 16, 2007)

gracias amigo efectivamente el sub es activo, voy volando a la tienda a comprar el cable saludos desde mexico


----------



## tauro digital (May 16, 2007)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> hola tauro primero te deves fijar si es el subwoofer que tienes para conectar es autoamplificado o sea que trae su amplificador dentro y solamente deves ir ala tienda de electronica y desirle que te de una ficha que te de dos rca o sea que enchufe 1 que detras de ella tenga para 2 salidas o sea lo vas a poder conectar .. ý tu equipo seria 7.2 jeje bueno saludos




asi es amigo el sub es activo, salgo volando a la tienda a comprar la conexión graciasssss saludos desde mexico


----------



## Flemming (Ene 30, 2013)

Hola Amigos,
Se puede usar un mismo canal de audio para alimentar dos amplificadores?

Estoy armando un amplificador de muchos canales que tiene etapas compensadoras con LM1036.
El sistema de audio de la PC es 7.1, y necesito separar el canal del woofer en dos, pero no descarto un dia tener un sistema 7.2 y contar con dos señales para woofer en lugar de una, asi que quiero tener ambas configuraciones.

Con lo cual en la carcasa puse dos RCA para entradas de graves y pienso usar un switch para seleccionar si cuento con un canal o dos. Pensaba *simplemente conectar el canal unico provisto por la PC a ambas entradas del LM1036* que se ocuparia de los graves (usando el switch)

La pregunta:
1- Usar un solo canal para dos propositos, podria esto causar la disminucion de la señal, resultando en menor volumen al otro lado de ambos amplificadores? Tengo la sensacion de que se pueda dividir la tension de la señal en dos (una para cada ampli) y salga con la mitad del volumen. Pienso que la alta impedancia de entrada de los integrados impediria esto pero no estoy seguro.
2- Se les ocurre algun otro problema que pueda haber en esta configuracion?

Gracias,
Flemming.


----------



## Vitruvio (Ene 30, 2013)

Las configuraciones con dos subwoofer producen cancelaciones acústica formando "corredores de silencio" si no se toman en cuenta factores como la distancia relativa entre ellos y la fase de la señal. Es un tema complejo.
Los sistemas con dos canales separados para sub, cuando están bien configurados llevan mezclas diferentes. De otro modo son formaciones que toman en cuenta las cancelaciones.


Saludos


----------



## boris guillen (Ene 30, 2013)

Flemming dijo:


> La pregunta:
> 1- Usar un solo canal para dos propositos, podria esto causar la disminucion de la señal, resultando en menor volumen al otro lado de ambos amplificadores? Tengo la sensacion de que se pueda dividir la tension de la señal en dos (una para cada ampli) y salga con la mitad del volumen.
> Gracias,
> Flemming.


no ,no se divide la señal 
ni tendrás disminución de volumen todo ok!


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Ene 30, 2013)

lo mejor seria hacer 2 filtros pasabajos y conectarlos en R y L respectivamente,cada uno con su amplificador para los woofer


----------



## boris guillen (Ene 31, 2013)

las tarjetas de 5.1 o 7.1 traen un flitro en el canal del subwoofer


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Ene 31, 2013)

si,aunque no menciono el uso que le va dar


----------



## Flemming (Feb 6, 2013)

Gracias por las respuestas amigos!
Lo que voy a hacer es simplemente, en caso de contar con un solo canal de graves, separarlo dentro de la carcasa del amplificador principal, y darle salida a ambos *sin amplificar* para conectar luego cada una de las dos salidas a un subwoofer activo, con el filtro pasabajos de cuarto orden que pienso hacer con TL074, y un amplificador mono con TDA. Esto lo hago asi ya que no le veo el sentido de filtrar dentro del amplificador principal por dos razones. 1- La placa de audio provee solo graves. 2- El subwoofer tendria su propio filtro en caso de que la señal no venga filtrada. De este modo me ahorro tener que usar cables gordos y armar excesiva cantidad de amplificadores en la caja principal. Si tuviera dos canales de graves, con el switch hago que cada salida este conectada a una entrada y listo. Pensaba construir un amplificador de distribucion para separar el canal pero parece que no haria falta, verdad? a juzgar por lo que dice Boris funcionaria bien.


----------

